# Hymer re sealing



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Hi i have a 2002 b544 Hymer which i need to get re sealed, that is the two long seals one on either side also the two across the roof. If you have had this done can you please tell who did it?, how long it took? and how much it cost?
Thanks Smiler


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

smiler said:


> Hi i have a 2002 b544 Hymer which i need to get re sealed, that is the two long seals one on either side also the two across the roof. If you have had this done can you please tell who did it?, how long it took? and how much it cost?
> Thanks Smiler


Hi Smiler, I meant to press the quote button, but pressed the thanks button instead. Doh

I had the front and rear roof seals replaced on our 99 Hymer E690. I purchased the parts and mastic from Hymer in Germany, and Steve Ash from >>Home-Serve<< did the work for me. I acted as his oily rag, and learned a thing or two. Please mention JockandRita if you do get in touch. He can do work if you are attending some of the MH shows, if too far away from your location.

The hardest and most time consuming aspect of the job, is digging and cleaning out the old sealant, and drying out the cavity before damp testing, prior to seal bedding and renewal. It's not a job for this weather, unless you can get under cover.

Although I've not needed to have the rain gutters on each side wall replaced, I did repair one that came adrift on the O/S front between the base of the windscreen and the bumper. For that I used >>Wurth Bond and Seal<<

Good luck with the job. :thumbright:

Jock.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I did a partial reseal to the roof sides some years ago. The dealer at that time said it should be done every few years. The non-setting mastic was horrid to use and not easy to clean up.
Against doing the work is the damage that can happen to the metal trim when you come to some awkward angles. Getting the original screws out was in my case a nightmare and finally as the van was not new, I had to replace the plastic insert which cracked in some places as I removed it. However, speaking to a bodywork man, I learnt they have some solvents (other than white spirit) to remove the old mastic but the work still takes several hours and was not cheap.
Sorry no specifics. The company I refer to is just outside of Harpenden, Beds.

Alan


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

smiler said:


> Hi i have a 2002 b544 Hymer which i need to get re sealed, that is the two long seals one on either side also the two across the roof. If you have had this done can you please tell who did it?, how long it took? and how much it cost?
> Thanks Smiler


I had all the external seals replaced on my previous Hymer - not cheap, as has been said, in the region of £2000. The seal replacement is about £100 per metre.

If your van is about 12 years old, it's getting close to the time they should be replaced (see this thread - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-65882-.html ).

The only person I would trust to carry out this sort of job professionally would be Peter Hambilton ( http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/ ), what he doesn't know about Hymers isn't worth knowing.

The job is well worth doing if you're at all unsure on the watertight integrity of your vehicle, but, it's not a job for this weather, as Jock has rightly said, unless you are under cover.

HTH

Keith (Sprokit)


----------

